# Double Vines Cowl - Knit



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

I have designed a new cowl in two different sizes. This cowl is knit in the round using a stitch pattern reminiscent of climbing vines. It is designed to be a relatively quick knit, using a heavy worsted or aran weight yarn. The pattern includes both a chart for the lace and line-by-line written instructions for both sizes. Available on Ravelry for $2.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-vines-cowl


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

So nice


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful cowl . Great stitch pattern


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

I love the Green look.. One of my favorite colors. Thanks for sharing. Love your job.


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Very pretty! I've added this to my Ravelry "hope to do" list!


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great pattern. I just bought it. I think I'll use this one a lot.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it! Got mine, thank you.


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Very pretty pattern!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you, your comments are all appreciated!


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

VERY NICE, WILL BOOKMARK


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Stunning, now thats a pattern worth spending money on. I got mine, thanks.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Love that stitch pattern.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Love the pattern, in fact I just bought it. I have some pale green Cascade Pima Cotton which should work beautifully for this cowl. Thanks for posting the pattern.


----------



## KnitNonnie (Dec 31, 2014)

Beautiful work! Thanks for sharing. I also just purchased the pattern and will most definitely be using it when I start my Christmas projects. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautifully done cowls in beautiful colors. I have put your pattern in "Favorites", which is my "to do list"!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you all for you interest! To those who knit this cowl, I would be so happy to see any photos.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautifully done. Your presentation of blocking is so helpful. Thank you.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Love it! Got it and will cast on tonight. :sm01:


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

This is lovely! I have been looking for a lacey pattern for my daughter, who wants a long-ish, wide-ish cowl. I have purchased this. Thanks so much.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you so much. I love both of them.


----------



## sevenseven (Aug 16, 2016)

kponsw said:


> I have designed a new cowl in two different sizes. This cowl is knit in the round using a stitch pattern reminiscent of climbing vines. It is designed to be a relatively quick knit, using a heavy worsted or aran weight yarn. The pattern includes both a chart for the lace and line-by-line written instructions for both sizes. Available on Ravelry for $2.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-vines-cowl


Pretty cowl.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> Great pattern. I just bought it. I think I'll use this one a lot.


Me too... :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Isn't that just lovely!

(don't forget to put knit or crochet in the title - fixed it here for you 

~moderator


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

StellasKnits said:


> Isn't that just lovely!
> 
> (don't forget to put knit or crochet in the title - fixed it here for you
> 
> ~moderator


Thank you!

(Oops! Thanks for the fix, too!)


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

kponsw said:


> I have designed a new cowl in two different sizes. This cowl is knit in the round using a stitch pattern reminiscent of climbing vines. It is designed to be a relatively quick knit, using a heavy worsted or aran weight yarn. The pattern includes both a chart for the lace and line-by-line written instructions for both sizes. Available on Ravelry for $2.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-vines-cowl


Gorgeous cowl! I love both, but particularly the longer one. Definitely will be knitting this!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

You rock! This is so pretty. I'm looking forward to castng on, just a couple of projects to finish and I will be on the bandwagon.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

That is beautiful! Just bought the pattern. Now, to find the perfect yarn.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

I loved knitting this cowl. I did the shorter version with Red Heart Super Saver in Orchid. I learned to do the Chinese Waitress Cast-on, which I will now use regularly. I also learned the Icord Cast-off, which leaves the most beautiful edge.

I just finished blocking this, although it looks as if it needs a little more care in the blocking--the upper edge (cast-on) is a little ruffly. I'm not sure I can fix it as it's acrylic, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Artbarn, your cowl is lovely! I have this pattern and it's on my list for asap!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Artbarn said:


> I loved knitting this cowl. I did the shorter version with Red Heart Super Saver in Orchid. I learned to do the Chinese Waitress Cast-on, which I will now use regularly. I also learned the Icord Cast-off, which leaves the most beautiful edge.
> 
> I just finished blocking this, although it looks as if it needs a little more care in the blocking--the upper edge (cast-on) is a little ruffly. I'm not sure I can fix it as it's acrylic, but I'll give it a try.


I am so happy to see this! It's lovely and that color is beautiful. I'm glad you took the plunge and picked up a few new techniques. Don't worry about the acrylic; if you want to block a bit more, just pin out that edge again and steam it. :sm24:

Thanks so much for posting this. :sm02:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Artbarn, your cowl is lovely! I have this pattern and it's on my list for asap!


Thank you! It's a very nice pattern. You'll like it!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> I loved knitting this cowl. I did the shorter version with Red Heart Super Saver in Orchid. I learned to do the Chinese Waitress Cast-on, which I will now use regularly. I also learned the Icord Cast-off, which leaves the most beautiful edge.
> 
> I just finished blocking this, although it looks as if it needs a little more care in the blocking--the upper edge (cast-on) is a little ruffly. I'm not sure I can fix it as it's acrylic, but I'll give it a try.


Gorgeous - I love that colour!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Here's my girly wearing mine. I thoroughly enjoyed knitting this.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> Here's my girly wearing mine. I thoroughly enjoyed knitting this.


The cowl is beautiful and so is your daughter. Love that hair!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> Here's my girly wearing mine. I thoroughly enjoyed knitting this.


It looks great on such a beautiful young woman! Thanks so much for posting this picture.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> The cowl is beautiful and so is your daughter. Love that hair!


Thank you - she's a wee smasher!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

kponsw said:


> It looks great on such a beautiful young woman! Thanks so much for posting this picture.


Thanks. I'll stick it pictures in the next couple of days. :sm01:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So lovely.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------

